# Making Auric Chloride at Home



## lazersteve (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got a special treat for the newbies today. This tutorial shows how simply you can make auric chloride at home. Most people don't know it but it's very easy to dissolve gold if you use the right process. The old timers around here all talk about aqua regia, but there are other easy and efficient ways to dissolve gold. :idea: I've decided to share with you this brainstorm I had this morning in my car on my way across town. It's simple and direct. It uses chemicals which are readily available to just about anyone, anywhere.

As usual it's hosted on my website at:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

When you get there click 'I Agree', select the "Making Auric Chloride at Home" video link, wait 5-10 seconds for the video to buffer, and post your comments and questions in the appropriate section located here:

http://srv.maia1.com/~goldrefi/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=1877

This video was a real blast for me to make. I've been very excited about sharing it with all of you. If you get half the enjoyment out of watching and learning from it, that I did making it, this one is sure to be a hot topic. :lol: 

Be safe and enjoy!

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 8, 2007)

Good video

But, I don't think it's a good idea to stopper the test tube while heating. If the viewer overadds or overheats, the tube could blow. At the least, the stopper could fly out at great speed along with the hot acid. This could also blow unheated with an excess of bleach. I would do it outside unstoppered.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 8, 2007)

You are correct. Fever had the same reply here:

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=249

The stoppers were only used to supress the fumes for the making of the video. In the video you may have noticed that I vented the vials periodically to relieve the built up pressure. The vials were only mildly heated and were allowed to cool after each heating. While I was heating the vials I pulled the stoppers up slightly to vent the pressure.

In practice this would be done on a larger scale and in a properly ventilated environment. The main idea that I wanted to convey was the use of readily available ingredients to dissolve the gold foil and powder instead of AR. 

Thank you for the post.

Steve


----------

